# Need input and advice on divorce



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

There was a long post here about the pressure I was receiving from h to provide him my financial information for his online uncontested form to hand over to some law firm offering quicky divorces. My h, was usual, trying to do it on the cheap. He's pretty much broke without my income, which will come as a real surprise to his OW when they've already married and all his money goes out every month and he doesn't have my income to split the bills. Well, I met with my lawyer, and it was comforting and better than I expected. I gave HER my financial info, and his, she knows the law firm that is running this online quickie divorce and has already spoken with the lawyer. 

So h is getting his divorce, but he's not bullying me into rushing anymore or putting myself at financial risk because my lawyer has my back and she will be dealing with h's lawyer, and my h doesn't need to have contact with me nor me with him. 

I am sure my h will shell out some more bucks to his lawyer for filing expenses, and I am sure there will be more expenses for him than he wanted, but I happily wrote my lawyer a check knowing my financial interests are being protected at the same time h is getting what he wants, a fast divorce and a huge wake up call down the road. My h has always managed to avoid the consequences of his actions, and for his sake, given how horrible this woman is, I hope he does this time, but I'm not counting on it, and so what. Karma bites. My lawyer said it would be over by Halloween.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

BOLT and please don't look back!!!! He is using you as a plan B and there is NOTHING worse than that for someones self-esteem. Save yourself!!

DUDE


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> BOLT and please don't look back!!!! He is using you as a plan B and there is NOTHING worse than that for someones self-esteem. Save yourself!!
> 
> DUDE


That's my inclination. My friends mean well, but I need to move on. Thank you.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

Hugs. You've got this!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You have been married a fair amount of time. Could he get alimony? It depends on your state most likely.


----------

